# Offering a free obedience class for shelter dogs?



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I've been training professionally for over six months. Part of my certification with Animal Behavior College involved volunteering at a shelter. I really miss it and have contacted the shelter to express my interest in volunteering to do training with the dogs, and to simply get them out of their kennel to explore, play and get a break. Considering they are very short-staffed there I understand not all dogs will be capable of giving enough attention to do a formal training session, and I'm ok with that. I'd like to do as much training as possible with them but the need for the dogs to just get a break from the kennel is above that. I should be starting again very soon, likely within the next week or two.

Second, I offered to give a free basic obedience class to adopters from this specific shelter. I normally charge $75 for my 4-week class that covers sit, down, stand, target, focus, recall, stay, and loose-leash walking as well as having time to discuss and work on any problem behaviors, or even teach some tricks. I'll offer it for completely free as I think it's a great deal for everyone. I get to help dogs and teach people how to train and manage their dogs using positive methods (which is why I train in the first place), and it will be a great way for me to really get my name out there and build connections.

Has anyone worked with a shelter before that does this? I'm trying to figure out the logistics of it. I'm thinking to have a flyer included to go home with the dog along with its other paperwork.

One concern I have is being able to verify that someone who does say "I got my dog from this shelter" or brings a flyer actually did recently adopt from the shelter. It'd be easy to photocopy a flyer or simply say the adoption was recent and from the specific shelter. To be able to verify, I'm thinking I should require proof of adoption from the shelter to be shown.

I do plan to recommend to any adopters who contact me that they wait at least a week before starting a class to give the dog some time to settle in, as being adopted brings an entire new world to the dog and a lot of stress.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

This sounds like a fantastic thing!

Our shelter offers classes, and you get a discount if your dog was adopted from there. I think requiring proof of adoption from that shelter is a great idea.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm actually interested in starting something similar. I've been training professionally for just two months now, but I'm hoping to be able to team up with a local shelter and offer classes at their facility for their adopted dogs, with a donation of $25 or $50 for an 8 week class that goes straight to the shelter.. So not quiet free, but similar. 

I would just require proof of adoption; any facility is going to have an adoption contract that's dated and has a description of the dog on it, just ask them to bring that by. It's a really good idea, for sure! The rescue that I volunteer with pays for training for problem dogs in rescue, so adopters are required to take the training that is already paid for.


----------

